# Oh Yea!!!!!!!



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I have fished the river for many years and never caught a single Walleye.........until today!!! I got this brute this afternoon, you can see the white grub he hit laying on the ground beside him. I don't have a scale but I held the fish up to my rod and measured it when I got home, right at 24". I would have to guess the weight at 6 to 8 lbs. I safely returned him to fight another day.
Cady


----------



## tom_912 (Aug 16, 2006)

Great fish!!! congrats!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

nice fish!!! It's great to see a walleye like that come from the ohio river. great going


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Beautiful fish Cady!
where, when, with what? 
LMJ


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice fish Last year my buddy caught 3 eyes over 9 lbs. The river has a ton of big fish if you know when and where to catch them. All 3 were caught the first week of Feb. Catch and release very nice.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Congrats on the catch. A simple rule of thumb for walleye weights used by Erie fisherman is subtract the 20 from the inches and make it pounds and you're almost always right on. Example, like yesterday I got a 23 1/2 " eye so I subtracted the 20 and ive got 3 1/2 which is exactly what it weighed when I got it home. So the fish would have to be about 28" to be 8lbs almost always unless it had a hellified gut. So your's probably weighed in at 4lbs give or take a few oz's. Great fish for the river though! Sure it isn't a sauger?


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Yea, I'm sure and thanks for the weight to length info. This thing eats sauger for snacks!
Cady


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

very nice eye for the river, they've really been making a come back in the past few years thanks to the improving water quality. i know ten years ago we never saw any on the lmr and very few on the ohio and now they make up a good portion of the catch. what really gets me excited is that most are two and three yr old fish, i think they're spawning well again


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Riverking it sounds like you have caught Walleyes on the Markland pool in recent years? I read alot from others about fishing for " 'eyes " but this is the only Walleye I have ever caught on the Ohio. Lots of Sauger but no 'eyes.
Cady


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I was going to add my two cents but someone else took the plunge. I caught a 27 3/4" 'eye years ago from Erie and it tipped the scales at just over 7 lbs on the certified scale and she had a gut on her like a welfare mom. I'd have guessed that 24" fish at 4 lbs so the formula seems to hold pretty true. And surprise! Cadyshac didn't get all bent out of shape. Good job on the fish and the cool head dude. Nice fish out of the big O. I've never caught one there yet. 

UFM82


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Thats a nice eye but for the ohio river it a great fish good job


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

cadyshack we have been getting alot of eyes, most of them out of the lmr and the gmr, but also at the mouths and melhdal. the ones in the gmr are probably all coming from cj but in the lmr i think they are starting to spawn again, its not uncommon to catch all three in a day now. also its a great thing you released that fish, i release all walleye and all other eye's over 20 in, these fish can and do spawn in our rivers. 
ps, for some reason the walleye like black curly tails:B


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I personally know 2 guys with #10er's under their belt, both from the Ohio. One had his mounted and the other was released. I've seen a dozen or so 5,6 and near 7 pounders caught in the last 5 yrs too. My personal best is a #4.5 er caught last August. All walleye of course!!


----------

